# Aldi's wool



## jackie from wales uk (Jun 24, 2016)

Popped back to Aldi this morning, all the chenilles gone, but lots of Aran £3.99 400 grams and DK £2.99 400 grams, loads of different colours.
This is what I bought to add to yesterday's stash!
Second photo shows what was in the shop yesterday.


----------



## welsh1 (Jul 19, 2015)

WOWZER!!


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Might have a look next week,


----------



## jo everest (May 28, 2011)

Oh my I am glad I do not live near an Aldi..........


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

i just wish they would sell 4ply


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

I wish there was an Aldi near me :-(


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Wow! Haven't been to Aldi lately , as they're a liitle way away,have to take a trip! Have you knitted up any yet,what the quality like. Glad to see more Britishers on the forum! ????


----------



## Beverooni (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice!!!


----------



## jackie from wales uk (Jun 24, 2016)

Sukiesue said:


> Wow! Haven't been to Aldi lately , as they're a liitle way away,have to take a trip! Have you knitted up any yet,what the quality like. Glad to see more Britishers on the forum! ????


It's the first time I've bought wool at Aldi.
I've read quite a few comments on other forums that were very positive.
The black DK is mainly for toys, I'm knitting two Welsh dolls for my granddaughters.
The pink/white and lilac Pom Pom wool is for pram blankets for them as well.
Not sure what I'm going to make with the Aran, maybe a cardigan for them.


----------



## Deanna Pisano (Aug 30, 2016)

Wow that's an awesome shop to buy yarn!
The Aldi' s store here in the US carries mostly discount groceries but never any yarn.
I think it's a totally different kind of Aldi' s, I wish we had one like yours here.


----------



## ckhanson (Jan 16, 2014)

Wow........we have Aldi in metro Minneapolis but they do not sell yarn....wish they did. Love Aldi.


----------



## jackie from wales uk (Jun 24, 2016)

Another knitting forum on Facebook mentioned the Aldi store in America and said they were going to enquire if they were going to start selling the wool.
You never know, maybe if a few of their customers made enquires regarding the wool they might consider selling it?
It's a massive sell out in the UK.


----------



## satch (Dec 19, 2012)

I went in my local Aldi yesterday and was so surprised and extremely happy to see a very similar amount of yarn went abit mad and bought six packs of the dk £3.99 a pack you can not go wrong. I have bought this yarn before and it knits and washes very well.


----------



## bcase (Jan 29, 2017)

I'm in Germany and the Aldi here sells lots of sock and 4 ply yarns.


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

If I got in among that lot I'd end up needing to remortgage the house or getting divorced, fab isn't it ????


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

WOW..............much more on display than we had in our 2 local stores, and I was there before 10am on Thursday!!! I only saw the Aran and Chenille, with a bit of , what I call pom pom yarn. It is not for me, I buy it for my friend in Northern Ireland as they do not have any Aldi's over there. She will be so happy when she get's it |)


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

I'd be trying to figure a way to load the whole wire bin into my van! Lucky you to have such a source.


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Has anyone tried the yarn in Sainsbury's? I bought two balls of dk for making toys and am happy with it and the colours are good.


----------



## jackie from wales uk (Jun 24, 2016)

BarbaraBL said:


> Has anyone tried the yarn in Sainsbury's? I bought two balls of dk for making toys and am happy with it and the colours are good.


I didn't know Sainsburys sold wool?
I'll have to check out my local store!


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

jackie from wales uk said:


> I didn't know Sainsburys sold wool?
> I'll have to check out my local store!


Yes, wool (acrylic), needles, pom pom makers etc. Near the bedding section in my local Sainsburys. I only noticed the section after Christmas.

EDIT: I think this is the label from Sainsburys.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Wonderful yarns.. Enjoy. :sm24:


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

I got some cotton/acrylic this morning. There wasn't much of anything left. I got the last three packs of this.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

BarbaraBL said:


> Yes, wool (acrylic), needles, pom pom makers etc. Near the bedding section in my local Sainsburys. I only noticed the section after Christmas.
> 
> EDIT: I think this is the label from Sainsburys.


I have 3 quite big Sainsbury's near to me, I will have to look out for yarn , as I've never seen it. Maybe it's a tryout in some stores to see how it sells ? I can imagine DH face when I tell him this lovely news......lol.


----------



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

I'm in France and Aldi never has yarn here...I have asked my sister to get me some as I am going over in March and can pick it up then.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm away at the moment. Really hoping there's some Aran left by the time I get back


----------



## WaterFall (Oct 5, 2012)

Shaws got good wool always for good prices .


----------



## Ginty (Apr 2, 2015)

Was in Aldi yesterday and couldn't resist buying some packs. Good selection and I know it knits and washes up well. Prices are amazing.


----------



## PinkLizzie (Nov 25, 2016)

I live less than 1 mile away from Aldi and I have never been in.
Guess that's about to change.....


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Wow love that light aqua color in the photo


----------



## JoanDL (Aug 26, 2013)

We have an Aldi opening up in our town in a few weeks. Never heard if it before, was told it is discount groceries, but I hope they sell yarn. Not that I 'need' any. LOL!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

WOW! We just had a nice shop within walking distance of my house close this past week. Very sad.


----------



## maggieknits (Dec 12, 2016)

I have used Aldi Aran and sparkly double knitting. Both were good to work with and knitted up really nice. I recently finished a pink sparkly baby cardigan which my friend is taking to Australia next month for her son's new baby daughter.


----------



## DarleneAP (Jan 26, 2017)

Wow, great find! Haven't seen that in the states.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Am knitting Aldi Aran with wool at the moment,going well,not too splitty or rough.Wellllll,a bit rough when I had to frog 8 rows then work out which row I should have been on!!!!DGD heard Grandma say a "word",but as she is 16,think she might have heard it before :sm06: Lindseymary


----------



## paljoey46 (Nov 20, 2011)

Aldi's in the United States doesn't carry yarn to my knowledge. Sure wish they did.


----------



## kathycapp (Sep 22, 2014)

Wow! You really hit the jackpot!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

Aldi,s here doesn,t sell anything but groceries and produce, very small stores


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

So hard to stop at just one.


----------



## sam0767 (Jun 20, 2012)

I wish they sell yarn in my Aldi. They don't here in U.S. my Aldi has sold the crochet kits for little animals but I don't crochet.


----------



## bglass (May 30, 2014)

No yarn at my Aldi's but last weeks flyer had a Singer Sewing machine for $79 so maybe there's hope for yarn in the future. In addition to great produce they sell a lot of items for the home.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Katsch said:


> So hard to stop at just one.


I spent all of £8.97 yesterday on three packs. Just as well there wasn't much left. :sm09:


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

jackie from wales uk said:


> Popped back to Aldi this morning, all the chenilles gone, but lots of Aran £3.99 400 grams and DK £2.99 400 grams, loads of different colours.
> This is what I bought to add to yesterday's stash!
> Second photo shows what was in the shop yesterday.


Yum!!!!!! Heaven


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## SusanwiseWoman (Jan 30, 2012)

Jackie. What are Welsh dolls. My family is from Wales several generations back. I have a granddaughter I'd love to knit one for to remind her of her Welsh heritage.


----------



## JeanneE (Jan 13, 2012)

paljoey46 said:


> Aldi's in the United States doesn't carry yarn to my knowledge. Sure wish they did.


Same here--I there are two Aldi's close to where I live.


----------



## thomsonact (Mar 30, 2014)

Wow! How did you ever choose? Looks like you got plenty to keep you busy for a while!


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

I was disappointed this time with their selection :sm13: :sm13: 
I boiught some of the aran though lol
I tried the 4 pack of DK last time but found it very thin and not nice to knit with at all! ~ I havent tried the chenille yet so maybe that will be on the list for next time haha
I really wanted the variegated aran so fingers crossed for the future :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sewadilly (Apr 28, 2011)

Aldi grocery store? That's what we have in this area ... maybe I haven't looked closely enough.


----------



## mudijoon (Dec 2, 2016)

I'm so jealous your Aldis sells yarn. Never seen any in the U.S. stores.


----------



## Ancaster (Mar 18, 2014)

Aldi in the UK is Walmart.


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

Ancaster said:


> Aldi in the UK is Walmart.


No, that's Asda you're thinking of.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

There are some great projects in that haul. At first I was envious of the selection and wishing we had an Aldi then glad we don't since I wouldn't be able to get into the house with all the pretty offerings.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

SusanwiseWoman said:


> Jackie. What are Welsh dolls. My family is from Wales several generations back. I have a granddaughter I'd love to knit one for to remind her of her Welsh heritage.


Welsh dolls are dressed in Welsh National custume,with the stove pipe hats,check skirts and white pinnies.Lindseymaey


----------



## Nanny Helen (Oct 31, 2016)

Unfortunately the wool is only in stock for a short while as it is one of Aldi's Special Buys ????


----------



## Eltviller (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm from Germany and I miss having an Aldi nearby. The sock yarns I bought at Aldi in Germany were a little rough, but you just can't beat the price! For all of you in the US with an Aldi in the neighborhood: Go in and ask the manager to carry yarn. With enough demand they might do it!


----------



## Eltviller (Dec 13, 2016)

I'm from Germany and I miss having an Aldi nearby. The sock yarns I bought at Aldi in Germany were a little rough, but you just can't beat the price! For all of you in the US with an Aldi in the neighborhood: Go in and ask the manager to carry yarn. With enough demand they might do it!


----------



## mudijoon (Dec 2, 2016)

Think I will do that Eltviller. Our stores are so small I don't know where they'd put it but it's worth a try.


----------



## lajames56 (Aug 13, 2013)

Went grocery shopping today in Aldi. For some strange reason ,when arriving at the checkout, lots of yarn had appeared in my trolley. Maybe my husband put in there ? Surely it wasn't me ? Liz


----------



## trish2222 (May 13, 2012)

lajames56 said:


> Went grocery shopping today in Aldi. For some strange reason ,when arriving at the checkout, lots of yarn had appeared in my trolley. Maybe my husband put in there ? Surely it wasn't me ? Liz


It probably just slid off the shelf and dropped in the trolley while you weren't looking. :sm17:


----------



## VBongards (Jan 6, 2015)

That's awesome. Here in Germany, when Aldi has wool, there is only one small basket of it and it's gone in the first two days!!!!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

WOW! Wish the Aldi's here in the States carried yarn! That's a lot of eye candy.


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

You're so lucky - They did not have DK in my local store. Not impressed at all


----------



## nwjasu (Nov 8, 2011)

The only Aldi I have been to in the US was in Florida. Maybe you can't sell wool in Florida.


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Lucky you. We rarely get yarn at Aldi's here, and when we do there is never a variety like that.


----------



## Sherryvdb (Jul 26, 2015)

I'd have to pass by very quickly and try not to look back


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

I wish our Aldi here in Indiana would carry yarn, but they are mostly groceries and a very small store. I understand that Aldi in the UK is like our Walmart here in the states. Your yarn is beautiful. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

WOW!


----------



## juerobinson433 (Mar 21, 2011)

Silva Elliott, Aldi's do have 4ply but not all the time. Just gets it in sometimes as I have bought up big on the 4ply as I knit baby garments.
June


----------



## jackie from wales uk (Jun 24, 2016)

SusanwiseWoman said:


> Jackie. What are Welsh dolls. My family is from Wales several generations back. I have a granddaughter I'd love to knit one for to remind her of her Welsh heritage.


A Welsh costume is Wales national dress.
On the 1st March, St David's day, girls will wear the National costume to school with a daffodil , the boys usually wear the Wales rugby shirts with a Welsh leek.
The picture shows one of the dolls I'm making, it's not finished yet, I've just placed the apron on to show you, I have to finish the face, it looks a little weird in the photo but really pretty once finished!
The pattern I'm using is "Knits and Pieces"
Hope this helps!


----------



## Chloe-1998 (Feb 12, 2017)

I bought 4 balls of yarn in a packet today from Aldi, the baby pink one! It's actually amazing! Definitely going back to purchase more!


----------



## knit and sew (Jan 24, 2013)

Here in Australia Aldi only has 8ply yarn twice a year and usually only 5or6 colours ,I stock up each time it knits up well and softens up when washed use it mainly knitting for the grand and great grandchildren knitting. Must be nearly time for them to stock up again..


----------



## starrz-delight (Dec 5, 2011)

we have a brand new Aldi's but sAdly I have not seen any yarn there yet


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Oh I hope our Aldi stores get that yarn in, I have to go shopping later this week....willl have a look, not that I really need anymore at the moment lol


----------



## marbelous1 (Feb 12, 2017)

Hey isn't it great I did the same on Saturday in my local Aldi just picked up two of most but we had no Arran left, I think as this seems to be a popular thing for them maybe they might do a regular fixture , greetings from Isle of Wight x


----------



## mildredrose (Jun 16, 2011)

I live in Newcastle NSW Australia there is an ALDI store on the next corner from where I live it is in the middle of our hottest weather now but I have never ever seen Yarn in our Aldi store I would love to see them sell it towards our cooler months it would be great


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

"Just happened" to call in an Aldis today!!!Some DK and Aran just threw themselves into my basket,but at £3.99 for wool mix 400gms,I thought I might as well adopt it.Lindseymary


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

Wish I could of shopped with you. Nothing like that near me.


----------



## 78149 (Nov 26, 2012)

Bought some yesterday. It is really good value, I've had it before and it is great, especially the aran.


----------



## jackie from wales uk (Jun 24, 2016)

I went back to my local Alid's yesterday there's still a lot of wool left there.
I bought more of the Aran in a dusky pink, 8 more balls of the Pom Pom wool, and 3 DK white.
I wish I'd bought some of the chenille, there was 2 containers full, maybe it's the most popular as it all went quickly.
Still I'm more that happy with my stash!
Happy knitting!


----------



## PinkLizzie (Nov 25, 2016)

There's plenty in the Derby Aldi opposite the Royal hospital. Aran 20% wool/80% acrylic, plenty of all others - chenille, pompom, DK, and some sparkling thin yarn - all acrylic.


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

jackie from wales uk said:


> Popped back to Aldi this morning, all the chenilles gone, but lots of Aran £3.99 400 grams and DK £2.99 400 grams, loads of different colours.
> This is what I bought to add to yesterday's stash!
> Second photo shows what was in the shop yesterday.


Yikes!! My husband would have a cow if he say all that yarn.
He is always telling me that I have enough to start my own
store, which I don't.

Boy I would really love to get into those bins of yarn. :sm02: :sm02: :sm02:


----------



## GemmaK89 (Nov 5, 2019)

[No message]


----------

